# Are Altex bucks less social/docile/friendly than other breeds?



## smilinpossum (May 29, 2011)

I have NZW does...

I got all three of these about a week ago, and the does are already relaxed and friendly-acting.

The buck? Not so much....

He's still just as skittish as when I brought him home, and still sits all "bunched up"..not stretched out like the does...

All three are the same age (3 months), give or take a week...

His poop looks fine, but his appetite isn't as good as the does...

He didn't seem this way at the place I got him from, or, at least I didn't notice it.

This is a reputable rabbitry that I got them from, no shady backyard "rabbit-mill"..
He says to not worry, give the buck a few more days...monitor his poop, and if anything changes, to let him know.

Since Altex are mainly meat rabbits...are they maybe genetically less on the "friendly" side than the NZW's, as some of them are sold for pets...?


----------



## dewey (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like you're probably good to go with their advice then.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 30, 2011)

Where in the world did you find Altex Rabbits!?!  I was doing research a few years back before I got my own meat heard and happened across Texas A&M's research on these guys and wanted some of my own, but............I have never been able to find them!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

There are a couple breeders in Texas that you can get Altex from. One in San Antonio and one near Dallas. The TAMU website has some more info on them...

Shannon


----------



## hoodat (Jun 15, 2011)

I've noticed my bucks are usually lesss eager feeders that my does. They don't get as excited over fresh greens and are more likely to go on "hunger strikes" for a day or two.
I'd guess his skittishness has something to do with something that happened to him. Perhaps he was dropped or handled roughly. With a little TLC he should come around once he learns to trust you.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 15, 2011)

alan vanderhorst alan@360agmgt.com

This is the Altex breeder near Dallas


Marco Gonzalez <txrabbitranch@yahoo.com>

This is the breeder in San Antonio....

Good Luck!


----------



## Dutchman925 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been raising Altex for a while, In general they are calmer and easier to handlethan my NZW/Cali crosses..  Of course tehy are all individuals and some just take a bit longer to warm up..  The breeder who sold them to you is on the right track..  Give the buck a bit more time,he should come around..


rabbitlady4433: if you are close to Florida there is a good breeder near Ocala, Sealy's Ark...  They have breed the Altex for several years and have a significant commercial meat program. (~6000 head)  You can find them on the web or drop me a line and I hunt up the contact info..


----------

